# C.A.R.E.S. Community Tank



## henningc

Ok, I'm going to do a C.A.R.E.S. tank featureing Goodieds and another with Skiffias. I am devoting a 55gal to each. My question is what other types for fish are compatable???????


----------



## skiffia 1

skiffia’s are peaceful fish Common livebearers should be fine there are many fish are compatible I personally would keep them in a species tank only, 
some of the goodeids that I keep 

Allodontichthys tamazulae 
Allodontichthys zonistus jalisco mexico
Alloophorus robustus lago de patzcuaro, michoacan, mexico
Allotoca zacapuensis Lake Zacapu 2000
Allotoca dugesii
Ameca splendens rio teuchitlan lambert collection 1996
Ataeniobius toweri rio verde, mexico
Chapalichthys encaustus lago, de capala,
Chapalichthys encaustus albino form
Chapalichthys pardalis
Characodon audax El toboso, Durango, mexico
Characodon lateralis los berros, Durango, mexico
Characodon lataralis sp. Guadalupe Aguilera mexico
Characodon lateralis los pinos, mexico
Girardinichthys multiradiatus maravatio, mexico
Girardinichthys viviparous D. lambert collection 1989
Goodea atripinnis lago patzcuaro
Goodea atripinnis marivito, mexico
Goodea atripinnis laguna opopeo
Goodea atripinnis Lake Zacapu

Ilyodon ameca aquarium strain
Ilyodon xantusi D. lambert
Ilyodon cortesae Cupatitzio Spring, Michoacan. Mexico KDJ
Ilyodon whitei Rio Tamazulae



skiffia bilineata rio Grande de morelia rit forcier 2006
skiffia multipunctata
Skiffia Lermae La Minzita" from a FishArk
Skiffia Sp V188 Sayula, State of Jalisco, Mexico.
Xenotaenia resolanae
Xenophorus captivus aquarium strain
Xenotoca eiseni rio tamazula mexico


Xenotoca eiseni granja sahuaripa, mexico




Xenotoca eiseni golden saddle san marcos 

Xenotoca eiseni Rio Compostela, Nayarit, Dibble 2003
Xenotoca eiseni golden saddle aquarium strain
Xenotoca variata Marie sanlouis potosl, mexico


Xenotoca melanosoma Granja Sahuaripa, Jalisco. Mexico 2000




Zoogoneticus tequila rio teuchitlan. Jalisco, mexico
Zoogoneticus quintzeoensis Lake Chapala 

Zoogoneticus 'La Luz


----------

